# American in Mexico without a passport???help



## DonnaD (Apr 20, 2008)

I got a call that the son of a friend went to Mexico for his honeymoon without a passport. American Airlines let him get on the plane and now they find out that he has to go to Merida to the American Consulate to get a passport. It is a 4 hour bus ride from where they are staying. 

Question: Does anyone know anything about what they can do? Are there any local offices that they can go to? We would really appreciate the input of anyone who can help us with advice.

Thanks,
DonnaD


----------



## EJC (Apr 20, 2008)

If he HAS a passport at home, and if he is going to be in his present location for appx three more days, he could have his passport DHL'd or Fed Ex'd to him.  How did the airlines let him on the plane without a passport?  And how did he expect to fly into a foreign country with no passport?  It doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 20, 2008)

Many years ago I heard that if the airline let you get on the plane without ID, they were subject to a large fine.
This makes no sense to me....he could NOT have gotten in to Mexico and through immigration without ID. Something is wrong here.


----------



## NTHC (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't think it is a requirement that an American have a passport to get in to many other countries.  I think the requirement is to reenter the US.

While recently in Grand Cayman we were offered several trips to Cuba, with part of the pitch being they would not ck or stamp our US passports.  

I am curious to hear how this all works out.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2008)

DonnaD said:


> I got a call that the son of a friend went to Mexico for his honeymoon without a passport. American Airlines let him get on the plane and now they find out that he has to go to Merida to the American Consulate to get a passport. It is a 4 hour bus ride from where they are staying.
> 
> Question: Does anyone know anything about what they can do? Are there any local offices that they can go to? We would really appreciate the input of anyone who can help us with advice.
> 
> ...



If he can't get a passport mailed to him, I believe that going to the nearest US consulate is about his only option if he intends to fly back.  Maybe - and I'm not sure - he could get across a land checkpoint with drivers license and an official notarized birth certificate.

Same thing happened to my daughter once in Canada shortly after 9/11.  She couldn't get back across the US Border (Peace Arch crossing on I-5, south of Vancouver).  She had to go to the US Consulate in Vancouver to get paperwork authorizing her to get back into the US>


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Apr 20, 2008)

How about just jumping over the fence like the rest of them, nothing is done to them so im sure he would be fine. 
  sorry, I couldnt resist.


----------



## ocdb8r (Apr 20, 2008)

1) To get back into the U.S. via plane he's going to have to have a passport.  He'll either have to have it sent to him (if he already has one) via fedex or DHL.  If he doesn't have one he'll have to get to a consulate.  

2) He can come back via land crossing with just a Drivers License (at lead the San Diego crossing only requires a drivers license as of this week).

3) I find it highly unusual he was able to get IN to Mexico via plane without a passport.  I have flown into Mexico several times in the last 6 months and they have always asked for a passport.  Even as a U.S. citizen you're required to get it stamped as they charge a visa fee if you are in the country for over 90 days....via land it's easier, but via air it sounds unusual.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2008)

Inquiring minds want to find out how this turns out........

Jim Ricks


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 20, 2008)

Donna,

The US Consulate in Merida is the closest US Consulate to Cancun
http://merida.usconsulate.gov/

See this recent Tug thread on Bus travel from Cancun to Merida


Richard


----------



## pammex (Apr 21, 2008)

To the person with the offers of no checking or stmaping passports for Cuba that is because it is against the law for Americans to go to Cuba with your passport etc.  Many Americans go from Mexico to Cuba.  Ridiculous old outdated rule...anyway for the person without passport in Mexico that flew, very weird....he will have to go to consulate and get emergency passport or if has one have it fedex' to him.  You can cross via land, bus, car etc. into US with ID, license and maybe birth certificate and then fly from there....I tis beyond me how he got on plane and then into Mexico via plane without passport....


----------



## bltfam (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW ! The airline screwed up big time. As some one mention in previous post you can get into Mx without a passport its getting into the US that you really need one. We got back from MX in March and had connecting flights and even at are layover in the US they wanted to see our passports. I was really irritated but they called us up to the desk and wanted to see all the passports again. THey didnt check going into  MX either? something just isnt right Now if they  couldnt get into MX Well $ talks but I doubt that will happen in the US Have they contacted the airline ? Is it an option to go to CA then fly from there?  I am assuming they are young if newly married but even if you dont fly much the info is out there. The travel agency should have prepared them too. When is the check out date? Can they extend the reservation if needed? If they need to stay longer and dont have a place to stay PM me I have a 2 BR that I can check on getting a reservation for them.


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 21, 2008)

*Update on couple*

I talked with my sister who is a firend of the father of the bride. he said that he talked with the airline and that they had warned him that he would not be able to re-enter the USA so he is really irritated that he was so irresponisble as to go anyway and then not make arrangements until the last day. they thought they could just play "stupid" and get away with it. They also ran out of money and then called "Daddy" expecting him to fix it. He had to wire some money to them. they were on the bus to Merida the last we heard.

thanks for all the input. I will let you know what I hear back.
DonnaD


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 21, 2008)

I pity the poor bride. He sounds like the type who always expects someone to come up to the plate for his misdeeds. 
Was he living in a cave this past year? I thought everyone knew you needed a passport to get back into the country.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 21, 2008)

Yikes, wonder how long that marriage will last...although it sounds like bride is as immature as groom!  I worry about trying to teach my kids to be responsible and self-sufficient, while still protecting them from some of the dangers of the world.  A good reminder that they need to solve some of their own problems before they get too old to learn!


----------



## geekette (Apr 21, 2008)

KarenLK said:


> I pity the poor bride. He sounds like the type who always expects someone to come up to the plate for his misdeeds.
> Was he living in a cave this past year? I thought everyone knew you needed a passport to get back into the country.



Exactly.  Surely the decision to go to MX was not last minute.  Not quite a detail-oriented guy, huh?

Ran out of money?  Does not bode well for Junior becoming a productive member of society and is prob'ly scaring new wife.  "Oh crap, what did I just marry?!?!"


----------



## kcirbodmot (Apr 22, 2008)

DonnaD said:


> <snip> ...now they find out that he has to go to Merida to the American Consulate to get a passport. It is a 4 hour bus ride from where they are staying. <snip>



I don't think your original question reflects an awareness of just how serious Homeland Security passport requirements are. If it proves true that he was able to get a passport with just a 4-hour bus ride (yes, I know, that's 4 hours each way), he should consider himself one of the luckiest 1% of all humanity - even if he ends up having to wait several weeks to get it. After all, consider:
1. He's in Mexico, not the U.S.  
2. If he didn't have the forethought to obtain/bring a passport, did he have the forethought to bring the documentation required to obtain one?
3. Is it reasonable to expect the US Consulate to be equipped to quickly produce passports when, presumably, no US Citizen would physically be there in the first place without already possessing one?

I'm not "dogpiling" the guy; just trying to help him (and his family) see that the solution offered really is quite good. Good luck with it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2008)

kcirbodmot said:


> I don't think your original question reflects an awareness of just how serious Homeland Security passport requirements are. If it proves true that he was able to get a passport with just a 4-hour bus ride (yes, I know, that's 4 hours each way), he should consider himself one of the luckiest 1% of all humanity - even if he ends up having to wait several weeks to get it.



I don't think the Consulate issues a passport.  I believe they just issue some form of authorization that can be used once to return to the US. I know my daughter didn't wind up with a new passport when she was in the same situation in Canada. 

I further assume the authorization will have some specific restrictions and conditions. I would imagine it is usable only at a specific passport, on a specific day (or attached to a specific flight). and documentation that must be provided to ensure that the person holding the "papers of transit" is actually the person to whom the papers were issued, etc.  I also suspect he would be at higher risk for getting a more detailed search and interrogation. If he tries to bring back any Cuban cigars or excess tequila he is probably at higher risk of being caught.


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 22, 2008)

Back in 2003 I traveled to Germany with a friend, and she went home a week ahead of me. Did I want to give her any things to bring home that I wasn't needing? Sure. I gave her a purse, among other things. Luckily, I realized a few days before coming home that I had accidentally sent my passport home with her in that purse.
I went to the US Consulate in Munich, and explained my situation. The clerk at the counter informed me that my drivers license was not an acceptable form of ID. I told her that I knew that, but it was all that I had with me. When I went inside to speak to the official, he was very understanding. I knew the passport was not lost, just not with me. I don't remember if I got a new temporary passport that day or if I had to wait a day and return, but the passport looked just like a normal one, but with a 3 month expiration date.


----------



## pammex (Apr 22, 2008)

The Mexican consulates can issue within 24 hours emergency passports or authorization as another poster stated.  I am curently in Mexico and my passport is being processed and I did inquire of the consulate what would I do since they have my passport if I had emergency situation in states, they assured me I could obtain one from them in under 24 hours.  

I have flown many times from us to Mexico and vice versa and well have always been asked for my US passport in both countries...even though I am an FM 3 holder as well.  So seems strange to me.  Also I know the bribery in Mexico but that is usually a very serious federal offense to someone in airport, so would not try it in Mexico nor the US.  

The consulate or land crossing is probably the only option.  Good luck even though this whole issue is actually mindboggling how someone could do this!


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2008)

pammex said:


> even though I am an FM 3 holder as well.



What's FM 3?


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 23, 2008)

An FM-3 is a one year permit to reside in Mexico issued by the Mexican government.  You can read about it here.  You can bring a car into Mexico with this permit, which is a non-imigrant status.  Generally you can't work with this status unless you file additional papers from your employer.  There are also income requirements.  You can renew it annually for five years, after which you can get an FM-2. 

With an FM-3 you don't have to leave after 180 days like you do with a tourist permit.  You also are eligible to apply for IMSS (state run) health insurance.

In order to obtain an FM-3 you have to do a ton of paperwork, provide several passport-type pictures, make several visits to official offices, and pay a fair sum of money.  Once you have the FM-3, that is your re-entry document for Mexico if you should leave for any reason.  It doesn't serve as any sort of  proof of US citizenship to cross into the US.


----------



## hibbert6 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Just Endured Same Problem*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I don't think the Consulate issues a passport.  I believe they just issue some form of authorization that can be used once to return to the US. I know my daughter didn't wind up with a new passport when she was in the same situation in Canada.



We flew to PV last Sunday 4/13.  Our 9 year old son does not have a passport.  I didn't think I could get one in time (I booked the trip a month ago and had heard horror stories about people waiting 4-6 months to get passports) so I studied intently the State Dept. website.  Some links said a passport was required; other links mentioned a birth certificate would be adequate. I even called Travelocity (with whom we'd booked our trip) the day before we departed and after putting me on hold they came back and said that our son could travel with just his birth certificate.

American Airlines said nary a word  - although our son was singled out for more thorough security screening (to his amusement and of all who walked by)and flew us to PV.  

After a wonderful 5 day stay, we returned to the PV airport and AA wouldn't let us board.  We would have to go to Guadalajara on Monday (4 hour bus ride, not for the weak of stomach) or fly there, and  apply for a passport.  American Airlines so generously didn't charge us a change fee  to rebook us to fly home from Guadalajara Tuesday (today).  We paid $400 to AeroMexico for 3 tickets for a 45 minute flight on a prop plane to Guadalajara, had to pay for 4 extra nights lodging, etc.    I was NOT happy.  Travelocity wouldn't accept any responsibility as there was no record of my inquiry. (I had asked without giving my Travelocity trip number.)

So yesterday, we took a cab to the consulate in Guadalajara, which was mobbed with people waiting to get in.  And no signs anywhere.  But a teenager came right up to our cab as we got out and asked "Americanos?  You need Visa o Passaporte?"  "Passaporte" I replied, and he motioned for us to follow him.  He took us around a corner and across the street to what looked like a house.  We went inside; it was a small office with 2 desks, 2 computers and a digital camera.  The desk lady told us to wait while she helped someone else.  Several very casually-dressed people came through doing various tasks, including taking our son's passport photos.  The desk lady (the only one wearing a badge) did the paperwork, handed it to me and told us (in Spanish, of course) where to go next - something about the building across the street.  We  headed that direction, thoroughly confused, but being very white, people sort of moved out of our way and showed us where to go.  It was eerie!  Then, a uniformed security guy said something to me, and a guy in line translated:  no electronic devices, gels or liquids, etc. allowed inside the building.  Well, of course, I had a bag with 2 cell phones, a camera and a tube of sunscreen.  The guy pointed across the street, where small shops were set up where people would watch your stuff for a few pesos!  I asked if it was safe and the guy said "Oh, si, si!"  We really had no choice.  We paid our 5 pesos (50 cents) and received a tag with a number on it.  Went back across the street to the consulate and were graciously admitted back into line.  

When we got inside, it took about a half hour (rather like the DMV) and the guy gave us a numbered ticket and said "Come back at 3pm with this ticket.  Your passport will be ready."

We left, crossed the street and retrieved our stuff - it was all there   and took a cab back to our hotel. Did some sightseeing, had a great lunch for a few dollars at the downtown plaza, and returned to the consulate at 3pm.  But this time the "stuff holder lady" wanted 30 pesos.  Oh, well!  We paid her, crossed back to the consulate, went in and were given a passport.  We were told it is a one-year passport, but can be renewed for the full ten once back in the States for no charge.

Today, we flew home.  That passport was viewed and/or scanned at least 5 times, so apparently it's legitimate!  

This faux paux doubled the cost of our vacation, and we missed 4 days of work between us.  Lesson learned.   

Dave


----------



## pammex (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry to cause confusion, I only brought up the FM3 to show when entering Mexico I am considered not a tourist but one who resides here, thus should have no need to display my passport but yet, they always ask for passport.  Husband flies more frequently and like once every 6 weeks and is always asked for passport to enter US and Mexico.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 24, 2008)

DonnaD,

Did your friend's son and bride get home from Mexico and how did it go?  I'll bet they never make that mistake again.  I can't believe they did it in the first place. Costly mistake.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Apr 24, 2008)

*We Also Had Big Time Passport Problems Going to Mexico!*

Dave,
We also made a big passport mistake this Easter flying from LAX to Cancun.

I had forgotten that the kiddie passports are only good for 5 years, not 10.  So when we arrived at LAX at 6:30am, we were told we were welcome to fly to Cancun, but our 13 year old would not be allowed on the plane, since her passport had recently expired.  We had also brought her birth certificate, but the airlines told us it didn't matter -- even a baby must have a valid US passport to fly either in or even OUT of the US.

We know there is a US Passport offices in Los Angeles, but since it was Good Friday, the airline told us all the flights later that day, and through the weekend were not just booked, they were all OVERbooked.  So, the next flight they could rebook us on would be the following Tuesday.

Well, luckily, we were flying Mexicana.  I know that a minor can travel back and forth across the border in a car, with a US birth certificate.  So, we asked Mexicana if we could be rebooked from Tijuana, Mexico to Cancun.  (TJ is just a 40 minute drive from our home in San Diego.)  Our agent tells us that this will not work, either.  She informs us that the law for air travel in Mexico is that "if you are not a Mexican citizen, you are required to have a passport from your country".  So, we ask to speak to the supervisor, and after lots of conversations in Spanish, the concensus is that we will probably be okay flying from Tijuana, because it will be a domestic flight.  Tijuana-Cancun-Tijuana.  But the Mexicana staff will not be doing any of this at their expense.  They tell us they will apply the cost of our 3 tickets ($990) to the cost of the new ones, and the additional cost will be $950, and we can leave that evening.  $950 -- OUCH!! 

But what can we do?  The timeshare exchange to Grand Mayan is paid for (through maintenance & exchange fees), we have prepaid additional hotel nights in Cozumel, my husband has taken a week off work, my daughter & I are both "off" for Spring Break.   I have already spent a prior Saturday afternoon wearing my new flippers around the house, and even making myself a margarita, to boot.  So we pay the money in hopes of salvaging my much-needed vacation.  I tell my husband "It will be okay.  We'll just enjoy it TWICE as much!"

That evening before we make the 2nd attempt at this vacation.  I grabbed my husband's hand and told him we must PRAY before we go.  We prayed that we would be allowed to go and have a nice vacation, that if someone asked for my daughter's passport, they wouldn't look at it closely enough -- and we could just proceed on --- like in the Star Wars movie. "You don't need to see their papers. Move along." 

That evening we cross the border at Otay Mesa & park at the Tijuana airport parking garage.  (No risk of someone stealing your car there, or they'd have to pay your $17/day parking tab!!)  But inside the airport as we enter the secure area with the lines to check our luggage, I walk through quickly, but my husband is stopped by security "Are we Mexican citizens?"  He answers truthfully that we are not, and we must come back and fill out the white Tourist Visa Cards. The sign behind this guy is huge & is written in English and Spanish to the effects "if you are not a Mexican citizen, you must have a valid passport from your country, to fly into the interior of Mexico". Bummer!  The first gate agent was right.  What if we have spent an additional $950 for nothing??

 We are allowed to enter our own information:  name on passport, passport number, passport expiration date, etc.  We fill out the 3 cards, then he requests all our passports.  I hand them over one at a time, first my husbands.  The guy fully reads the passport, then the white tourist visa card.  Writes stuff on it, stamps it, and gives it back.  Then I hand him my passport, same thing.  Reads the passport, writes stuff on the form.  Then he wants the last passport.  I am praying, praying (in my head) and digging around for it.  Finally, I hand it to him & hold my breath.  A fellow who speaks Spanish goes through and the fellow stops him, and they are talking back in forth in Spanish on whether this guy is a Mexican citizen on not.  He becomes sidetracked, and hands me back my daughter's passport without opening it, stamps & signs her tourist card. We then pay Mexicana Airlines for our tourist visa's ($10/each?) and we are on our way! Hallelujah!

So, we have a great vacation in Mexico.  We have been through such an ordeal to get here -- we actually do seem to have double the fun.  When we arrive at the Cancun airport for our return flight, I am still a little worried.  I read the Mexican Law, and I know we are all to have passports, even though it is a domestic flight, because we are not Mexican citizens.  When the person at Mexicana Airlines checks us in.  I hand her our tourists visas.  Fine, but she wants our passports, not our tourists visas.  I search for them, praying yet again.  I hand them to her one at a time.  First my husband.  She reads it. Okay.  Then I hand her mine.  Okay.  Then she wants my daughters.  I keep searching.  She waits patiently.  Oh, here it is.  I give it to her, she looks at the picture page.  Gives it the once over, and then hands all 3 passports back to me, and checks our luggage to Tijuana.  Hallelujah once more, we are on our way --- expired passport and all!!

What an ordeal!  All I can say is THANK YOU LORD !!

---- Rene McDaniel


----------



## M&M (Apr 24, 2008)

*LOL*



Rene McDaniel said:


> What an ordeal!  All I can say is THANK YOU LORD !!
> 
> ---- Rene McDaniel



What an experience! They must have been some awesome prayers


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 24, 2008)

Rene, I'm glad God was helping you. What an experience!
Liz


----------



## hibbert6 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Prayer in airports...*

As my former pastor likes to say, "God is good, all the time.  All the time, God is good!"

Amen!  I'm so glad it all worked out the way you'd hoped - albeit $950 more expensive.  

Dave


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Apr 27, 2008)

Any word on the wiz-kid without the passport, im sure im not the only one wondering how this will pan out.


----------



## musictom (Apr 30, 2008)

Inquiring minds are dying to find out!


----------



## x3 skier (May 1, 2008)

jbuzzy11 said:


> Any word on the wiz-kid without the passport, im sure im not the only one wondering how this will pan out.



They divorced immediately after the wedding ceremony and he got some Mexican Citizen Papers and a credit card from some guy on a corner and used that to travel to Cuba where he was imprisoned.

Sorry, could not resist.:rofl: 

Cheers


----------

